# More flat top grill/griddle cooking w Qview



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

Been using my new flat top quite a bit and figured I would share a few cooks.

Start out with the Philly cheesesteaks last week. Little provolone and French hoagie rolls.








Peppers and Onions






Meat on. Only takes about a minute on the grill to be perfect.











Finished product






So good and so easy.

Next night was some beef and broccoli.

Started with some fried rice






Then some flank steak I cut up






The some steam in the bag broccoli. Only steamed for about half the time on the bag then threw it on the grill






Mixed it all up with some sauce which included soy sauce, ginger, brown sugar, and minced garlic






All done






Plated shot with a spring roll






This stuff beats any Chinese restaurant any day and so easy to make.

Last night was using leftovers from labor day(more on that to come in a different post) and decided to do something a little different.

Chopped up some brisket point and got all my ingredients together for quesadillas. Homemade BBQ sauce, and some home smoked gouda and cheddar. I had a epiphany at this point and decided I would put some leftover smoked mac and cheese on it too!






Got on tortilla crispy and then put down the other with all of the toppings. Brisket, mac and cheese, smoked cheddar/gouda, and bbq sauce






Got 3 of them worked up.






Almost there.






Let them cool down and cut with a pizza slicer.






Holy crap this was good served with a side of sour cream. Tasted like something you would get in a high end BBQ joint. Going to try it with leftover PP too.

Thanks for looking

John


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Sep 5, 2019)

All that looks awesome John.  Unlike that game on Saturday!


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2019)

you guys are making me want a flat top...I keep looking at them in lowes seeing if they mark it down at the end of the season!


----------



## Braz (Sep 5, 2019)

That all looks good. I can't personally justify a stand-alone flat top griddle since there are only two of us but I make do with a Lodge cast iron griddle on the Weber gasser.


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2019)

Braz said:


> That all looks good. I can't personally justify a stand-alone flat top griddle since there are only two of us but I make do with a Lodge cast iron griddle on the Weber gasser.


I was just looking onto that as well, how does it work out for you?  I too don't need more stuff to clutter up my patio.


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh hell yeah!
John, you're gonna wear that flattop griddle down to a hot plate if you keep using it like this.
Absolutely killing it!
I finally got my Philly Cheesesteaks... LOL!
And the bonus plan too, cause I love Beef Broccoli and Fried Rice.

Man I can't throw enough Likes at it.
*Like! Like! Like!*


----------



## Braz (Sep 5, 2019)

clifish said:


> I was just looking onto that as well, how does it work out for you?  I too don't need more stuff to clutter up my patio.


I have a Weber Spirit 2 burner and the griddle is a perfect fit. If one wanted they could get two and have full coverage. Not meaning to hijack the thread, VOLfan.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 5, 2019)

Excellent looking plates John. Your really giving that flattop a well deserved workout!!!

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Sep 5, 2019)

Both cooks look fantastic!

LIKE


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice work . You're gonna make me fire mine up again . 

Doesn't the camp chef switch between an open gas grill and a flat top ?


----------



## phathead69 (Sep 5, 2019)

And now I'm hungry. this website is not helping my weight control.


----------



## bradger (Sep 5, 2019)

clifish said:


> you guys are making me want a flat top...I keep looking at them in lowes seeing if they mark it down at the end of the season!


i was thinking the same thing 
i have the same thing as Braz maybe i'll start using it more.


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> And now I'm hungry. this website is not helping my weight control.


How do you think I feel, I am in the middle of a 24 hour fast, can't eat until tonight.  I am looking at Amazon now for flat tops to go over the gasser. Camp chef does have a nice sized one but has some hit or miss reviews.


----------



## BigW. (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm going to buy the Camp Chef griddle that goes on top of  2 burner camp stove.  Love this thread.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 5, 2019)

Good looking meals John. Like. I just purchased a heavy duty 4 burner grill top for the fire station last week and set it up over the weekend. I can picture some of the future meals now!!


----------



## browneyesvictim (Sep 5, 2019)

Very nice! You sure know how to put that thing to good use. My problem is I always make way more food on my 36" that we can eat! Comes in handy at hunt camp and other outings though when feeding a hungry crowd.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> All that looks awesome John.  Unlike that game on Saturday!



Thanks Dave. Yeah that game was about the worst game I have ever seen be played. Just ridiculous is all I can say


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

clifish said:


> you guys are making me want a flat top...I keep looking at them in lowes seeing if they mark it down at the end of the season!





clifish said:


> I was just looking onto that as well, how does it work out for you?  I too don't need more stuff to clutter up my patio.



All I can say is if you decide to get one you wont be disappointed! This thing is a cooking machine and is so versatile. Blackstone sells a smaller 28" and table top version too if you don't want anything too big.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

Braz said:


> That all looks good. I can't personally justify a stand-alone flat top griddle since there are only two of us but I make do with a Lodge cast iron griddle on the Weber gasser.



Thanks Braz. You can justify it I can promise you! My gas grill is starting to get lonely though gonna have to get it fired up again soon. Although that's exactly what I did before I got the flat top...CI on the grill


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Oh hell yeah!
> John, you're gonna wear that flattop griddle down to a hot plate if you keep using it like this.
> Absolutely killing it!
> I finally got my Philly Cheesesteaks... LOL!
> ...



Thanks man! Fired the smoker up over the weekend and gave the flat top a break for a day or two but this thing is a machine! Bout time for you to cash in those amazon points and get you one!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent looking plates John. Your really giving that flattop a well deserved workout!!!
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris. I have given this thing quite the workout and I probably haven't even used half a tank of propane yet!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

Smokin' in AZ said:


> Both cooks look fantastic!
> 
> LIKE



Thanks! Trying to decide what to do next. Haven't tried breakfast yet on it


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work . You're gonna make me fire mine up again .
> 
> Doesn't the camp chef switch between an open gas grill and a flat top ?



You need to get you some propane and fire it up again! Yeah I can take the griddle top off and it has grates underneath it to grill on if I wanted to. Don't know that I would unless my gas grill crapped out on me or I needed more space but its nice having the option!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

phathead69 said:


> And now I'm hungry. this website is not helping my weight control.



Yeah I hear ya on that one haha. Beer and smoking/grilling meat is doing wonders for weight loss


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

bradger said:


> i was thinking the same thing
> i have the same thing as Braz maybe i'll start using it more.



You need to! I think its about time for smash burgers again


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

clifish said:


> How do you think I feel, I am in the middle of a 24 hour fast, can't eat until tonight.  I am looking at Amazon now for flat tops to go over the gasser. Camp chef does have a nice sized one but has some hit or miss reviews.



Blackstone has some smaller models and a tabletop version to that you could put up if you didn't have room on your patio. I think camp chef has a 3 burner and also the attachments that go on the camp stoves that are all easily broken down and stored.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

BigW. said:


> I'm going to buy the Camp Chef griddle that goes on top of  2 burner camp stove.  Love this thread.



I've heard lots of great things about those too. I thought for a long time about just buying a 3 burner camp stove and the griddle top to go on it but when I found this one on clearance it was a no brainer


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Good looking meals John. Like. I just purchased a heavy duty 4 burner grill top for the fire station last week and set it up over the weekend. I can picture some of the future meals now!!



Hell yeah! Post some of those cooks would love to see them!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

browneyesvictim said:


> Very nice! You sure know how to put that thing to good use. My problem is I always make way more food on my 36" that we can eat! Comes in handy at hunt camp and other outings though when feeding a hungry crowd.



I usually make too much too but the leftovers that come off this thing are phenomenal! Just ate another quesadilla for lunch


----------



## clifish (Sep 5, 2019)

For a grill topper one...cast iron or stainless?  I see plenty of people with cast that said they wish they went for the stainless?


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 5, 2019)

clifish said:


> For a grill topper one...cast iron or stainless?  I see plenty of people with cast that said they wish they went for the stainless?



As far as I know this top is cast iron and it works very well. After I cook I use water and a scraper and then oil it back up when I'm done and its in perfect shape.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 5, 2019)

That all looks awesome I have a 36" griddle that all I've done so far is season it. Your last thread made me think I needed to fire it up and this one has convinced me now I just need to find the time


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 5, 2019)

Outstanding stuff there, John!!
And an A+ on that Cheesesteak!!
Like!

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 6, 2019)

pineywoods said:


> That all looks awesome I have a 36" griddle that all I've done so far is season it. Your last thread made me think I needed to fire it up and this one has convinced me now I just need to find the time



You got to get that thing out this weekend and put it to work! I started with smash burgers and been trying stuff like crazy ever since!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 6, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Outstanding stuff there, John!!
> And an A+ on that Cheesesteak!!
> Like!
> 
> Bear



Thanks John! Got a package of meat in the fridge I either need to freeze or cook so it might be time for cheesesteaks again tonight!


----------



## xray (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow everything looks awesome. I’m at the point where I need a bigger house to hoard more toy. Kettle, flatop and pellet grill are on the short list.

Bonus like on the cheesesteak! Onions, peppers and provolone as great as it gets!

Like like!


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2019)

made the mistake of walking into local walmart...the 36" blackstone is now $247 and the 17" table top is $77.  They had several of each and others as well, guy said he would think they will continue to be marked down over the next couple of weeks.  I also like the combo grill and griddle by blackstone...might pick one up for the house I am building in PA.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Sep 6, 2019)

clifish said:


> made the mistake of walking into local walmart...the 36" blackstone is now $247 and the 17" table top is $77.  They had several of each and others as well, guy said he would think they will continue to be marked down over the next couple of weeks.  I also like the combo grill and griddle by blackstone...might pick one up for the house I am building in PA.



Guy at walmart told a buddy of mine the same thing should expect the 36" to go down to $175 within the next couple weeks because they need room for holiday stuff


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2019)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Guy at walmart told a buddy of mine the same thing should expect the 36" to go down to $175 within the next couple weeks because they need room for holiday stuff


oh don't say that,  I really don't want to explain to the wife why there is a grill, smoker and now a griddle on the patio....It was hard enough to explain why I have a corvette, Triumph and a wrangler in the garage when I drive an outback everyday...lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Sep 6, 2019)

clifish said:


> oh don't say that,  I really don't want to explain to the wife why there is a grill, smoker and now a griddle on the patio....It was hard enough to explain why I have a corvette, Triumph and a wrangler in the garage when I drive an outback everyday...lol


The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toy.


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toy.


I guess I am a man then as my hobbies are all expensive....so far smoking has been the cheapest one yet.


----------



## Braz (Sep 6, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> The only difference between a man and a boy is the price of the toy.


Or the corollary, "He who dies with the most toys wins."


----------



## clifish (Sep 6, 2019)

Wow...wife was like a flat top looks cool...going to be stopping in wally world over next few weeks to snag one for house here in NY and new one in PA!

you guys are killing me....in a good way! - Thx


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2019)

Awesome thread.  I keep reading this and saying I dont need one.  But I want one.  LOL

Guess I better stay looking around for discounted ones.


----------

